# HP Pavilion Slimline s5130 aufrüsten? womit?



## Claudia1988 (21. April 2014)

*HP Pavilion Slimline s5130 aufrüsten? womit?*

Hallo 
ich habe einen HP Pavilion Slimline s5130 und habe WoW ganz gut spielen können, 
jedoch schon seit Mists of Pandaria hab ich alles am Minimum laufen und es nervt einfach tierisch und wenn nun bald WoD rauskommt wird es noch schlimmer werden.
Da ich mir aber eigentlich keinen neuen PC kaufen möchte/kann bin ich am überlegen ihn aufzurüsten, nur weis ich nicht genau was ich alles tauschen soll um gut WoW  spielen zu können.
Hier mal die Eckdaten zum PC:

Intel Core Duo bis zu 2,8 Ghz ,1066 Mhz
4GB DDR 3 Ram (8 GB wären möglich)
Nividia GeForce GT 220 1 GB integrierter Speicher
Festplatte: 640GB
270-W-Netzteil (Eingang 100 V–240 V)
Windows Vista 64 Bit Service Pack 2

Das waren mal die Eckdaten zum PC, was meint ihr was muss getauscht werden und mit welchen kosten muss ich ca rechnen?
Danke Lg Claudia


----------



## Miro1989 (21. April 2014)

Kommt drauf an was du ausgeben möchtest aber ich denke eine Grafikkarte (r9 280x oder gtx 770) wären schon eine ENORME Steigerung und ob sie dann das volle Leistungspotential aus schöpfen können mit der CPU ist fraglich. Leistung wird aber trotzdem gesteigert.
Zudem müsstest du dir dann auch ein neues Netzteil zulegen für ca 50-80 Euro.
Die Grafikkarten kosten so um die 270 Euro.


----------



## Claudia1988 (21. April 2014)

Hallo 

danke
naja ich sag mal alles in allem will ich nicht mehr wie 400-500 eur ausgeben müssen
Lg


----------



## lolxd999 (21. April 2014)

Miro1989 schrieb:


> Kommt drauf an was du ausgeben möchtest aber ich denke eine Grafikkarte (r9 280x oder gtx 770) wären schon eine ENORME Steigerung und ob sie dann das volle Leistungspotential aus schöpfen können mit der CPU ist fraglich. Leistung wird aber trotzdem gesteigert.
> Zudem müsstest du dir dann auch ein neues Netzteil zulegen für ca 50-80 Euro.
> Die Grafikkarten kosten so um die 270 Euro.


 
R9 280x  / GTX 770 bei nem Core 2 Duo < 3 Ghz macht nicht viel Sinn, da der Prozessor stellenweise doch extrem limitiert (Zumindest in einigen Spielen - WoW weiß ich jetzt nicht).

Ne R9 270x für ca. 150€ wäre aber auch schon ne enorme Steigerung, und wäre wohl das maximale was bei der CPU noch Sinn macht.

Da die GT220 eig überhaupt keine Gamer-Karte ist, wäre s*elbst ne R7 260x (ca 100€) schon eine sehr starke Besserung.*

Netzteil dürften ab realen 350 Watt reichen, entsprechende NTs ab 40€.

Was aber noch an Infos notwendig ist: *Passt die Karte ins Gehäuse* ? Bei Slim-Gehäusen passen unter Umständen nur LowProfile Karten, was das ganze Kaufprozedere erschweren würde.


----------



## lolxd999 (21. April 2014)

Claudia1988 schrieb:


> Hallo
> 
> danke
> naja ich sag mal alles in allem will ich nicht mehr wie 400-500 eur ausgeben müssen
> Lg


 
Für 500€ würde ein günstiger, neuer PC mehr Sinn machen.

Edit: Ich sehe grad bei HP ( http://h10025.www1.hp.com/ewfrf/wc/...egory&cc=de&dlc=de&lc=de&product=3998386#N620 ), dass der sogar schon DDR3 Ram hat.

Ram und Festplatte könnte man also aus dem alten PC übernehmen, dann wirds nochmal günstiger, 450 mit Zusammenbau sollte möglich sein


----------



## Claudia1988 (21. April 2014)

Also die PC die ich bisher gesehen habe und in meinen Augen auch längerfristig Sinn machen haben immer jenseits der 800 eur gekostet,

Ja das mit der Größe der Karte hab ich auch schon überlegt, ich hätte ja noch einen alten Turm zu Hause, wo hmm ja keine Ahnung was kaputt ist, er piepst nur wenn ich ihn hochfahren möchte und der Bildschirm startet nicht mit
Darum hab ich mir damals eben den HP gekauft. 
Das ist ein alter Medion, dachte auch schon daran den umzubauen nur da bräuchte ich echt alles neu und das ist dann eben wieder eine kosten frage.

Ist das denn egal ob ich ne AMD oder ne Nivida einbaue? 
@ lolxd999 ja genau das ist er und ja er hat ne Low Profile drinnen, hmm das heißt ich bekomm da gar keine normale rein? Hmm an das hatte ich noch gar nicht gedacht um ehrlich zu sein.
Danke Lg


----------



## lolxd999 (21. April 2014)

Claudia1988 schrieb:


> Also die PC die ich bisher gesehen habe und in meinen Augen auch längerfristig Sinn machen haben immer jenseits der 800 eur gekostet



Fertig PCs von der Stange ? 



Claudia1988 schrieb:


> @ lolxd999 ja genau das ist er und ja er hat ne Low Profile drinnen, hmm  das heißt ich bekomm da gar keine normale rein? Hmm an das hatte ich  noch gar nicht gedacht um ehrlich zu sein.



Ja, genau das heist des.



Claudia1988 schrieb:


> Ist das denn egal ob ich ne AMD oder ne Nivida einbaue?



Im Prinzip ja. Beide haben ausgereifte Treiber, beide haben ihre diversen Zusatzfeatures (Physics bei NVidia, Mantle, TressFX bei AMD),
die aber in WoW keine Rolle spielen.
Von daher: Die Karte mit dem besseren P/L nehmen, egal ob AMD / Nvidia draufsteht.



Claudia1988 schrieb:


> Das ist ein alter Medion, dachte auch schon daran den umzubauen nur da  bräuchte ich echt alles neu und das ist dann eben wieder eine kosten  frage.



Wenn du es dir zutraust, den PC selbst zusammenzubauen, und RAM, HDD und Gehäuse hast, wäre wie gesagt für 450€ ein potenter, auch längerfristig sinnvoller PC möglich.


----------



## Claudia1988 (21. April 2014)

@lolxd999

Hmm um ehrlich zu sein außer so Kleinigkeiten hab ich bisher nichts selbst umgebaut bzw getauscht, also bin mit da nicht so sicher ob ich es mir wirklich zu trauen kann alles alleine umzubauen.
Ja ich meinte Fertige PC´s  . Die Slow Profile Karten werden wahrscheinlich einiges teurer sein nehme ich an?
Denn wie gesagt so kleinere Sachen tauschen ist nicht das Problem aber alles. Das ist komplettes Neuland für mich

Lg


----------



## Miro1989 (21. April 2014)

Corsair Carbide Series 200R, ATX, ohne Netzteil

be quiet! PURE POWER L8 400W

PowerColor Radeon R9 270X TurboDuo, 2GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, HDMI, DisplayPort

Die drei Dinger für 270 Euro zusammen der Umbau ist auch nicht schwer und wen du wirklich unsicher bist Fotografiere alles ab und dann kannst gucken was wo hingehört habe ich auch mal gemacht ^^

und für 90 Euro über deinem Budget also für 590 Euro wären zusätzlich noch das drin:

Intel Core i5-4570 Box, LGA1150

ASRock H87 Pro4, Sockel 1150, ATX

8GB-Kit Corsair Vengeance Low Profile schwarz PC3-12800U CL9

Beim MB ist sogar eine Anleitung dabei. Somit ist der Einbau ein Kinderspiel


----------



## Herbboy (21. April 2014)

Also, wenn das Gehäuse groß genug ist und die Festplatte + DVD-Laufwerk SATA haben (ich denke mal ja, denn bei nem PC mit DDR3-RAM wäre das alte IDE seltsam), dann sparst Du Dir das ja schonmal. Dann wäre für 500€ schon was ordentliches drin:

i5-4570 => 170€
passendes Mainboard => 60-70€
AMD R9 270X => 170€
Netzteil => 60€
4GB weiteres RAM => 30€

Das macht dann etwas weniger al 500€, und das wäre ein PC, der alle modernen Spiele auf hohen Details schafft. Wenn Du lieber direkt 8GB 100% passendes RAM willst, sind es halt vlt ein BISSchen mehr als 500€. Außerdem könnte man in zB 2 Jahren die Grafikkarte nochmal verbessern, aber wenn Du bisher mit ner 640 GT ausgekommen bist, wird eine R9 270X schon eine Mega-Steigerung für dich sein. Die GT 220 war schon damals, als die brandneu war, nur eine reine Bürokarte, die für Gaming völlig ungeeignet ist.

Wenn auch das Gehäuse doch neu her muss, kannst Du als Grafikkarte eine AMD R7 260X nehmen - die ist zwar viel schwächer als eine R9 270X, dafür kostet die nur 100€ und würde für WoW trotzdem locker reichen. Somit wäre ein Gehäuse für 50€ oder so locker in den 500€ dabei


----------



## Claudia1988 (21. April 2014)

Ja das mit dem Gehäuse überleg ich eben gerade, denn eigentlich wollte ich es mir sparen alles neu zu kaufen, auch wegen dem betriebssystem, denn ich hab meines soweit ich weis gar nicht mehr. Ja also mit der 220 GT hab ich bis auf Pandaria gut gespielt und nur eben seit Pandaria nur mehr auf minimum. Die größe vom Gehäuse wird wohl zu einem Problem werden,muss ihn eh mal wieder entstauben innen da schau ich mir das mal genauer an wie viel spiel ich hätte. Ja im HP ists ne Sata aber in  meinem alten gehäuse nicht, kann ich die trotzdem dort einbauen? Laufwerk alles müsste umgebaut werden da eben mein Alter PC schon gut 7 Jahre alt ist  und unter XP noch läuft , WoW ging bei dem Bis Lich King ganz gut ausser in Dala oder bei 25er Raids, also der ist schon sehr verlaltet


----------



## Herbboy (21. April 2014)

Wenn Festplatte und DVD SATA haben, passen die auch in jedes neue Gehäuse - allerdings könnte man nach 7 Jahren auch mal ne neue Platte einbauen, die verschleissen halt auch schleichend.

 Und beim Gehäuse wäre halt vor allem wichtig, wie lang eine Grafikkarte sein kann, ohne anzuecken - Mainboards gäb es aber auch kleinere, falls nur das das Problem wäre.

 Hast Du denn am PC vlt. einen Aufkleber mit dem Windows-Key? Dann kannst Du auch irgendeine Win Vista CD nehmen und damit neu installieren und gibst einfach den Key vom Aufkleber ein,


----------



## Claudia1988 (21. April 2014)

Hmm mittlerweile überleg ich doch noch etwas zu warten und mir einen Neuen zuzulegen, denn irgendwie ist der Aufwand halt schon enorm und diesmal wieder ein normales Gehäuse nehmen, gibts irgendwelche unter 700 eur  (je günstiger desto besser  ) die eine halbwegs passable Leistung haben? Könnt ihr da was empfehlen? Nur um ehrlich zu sein keinen HP mehr, hab nur negative Erfahrungen gemacht mit dieser Marke und das nicht nur beim PC  
Lg


----------



## Claudia1988 (21. April 2014)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Wenn Festplatte und DVD SATA haben, passen die auch in jedes neue Gehäuse - allerdings könnte man nach 7 Jahren auch mal ne neue Platte einbauen, die verschleissen halt auch schleichend.
> 
> Und beim Gehäuse wäre halt vor allem wichtig, wie lang eine Grafikkarte sein kann, ohne anzuecken - Mainboards gäb es aber auch kleinere, falls nur das das Problem wäre.
> 
> Hast Du denn am PC vlt. einen Aufkleber mit dem Windows-Key? Dann kannst Du auch irgendeine Win Vista CD nehmen und damit neu installieren und gibst einfach den Key vom Aufkleber ein,


 
Nein der Medion ist 7 Jahre ! Mein HP ist ca 3-4 Jahre alt und der hat die SATA ,
der Medion ist sehr veraltet ob das schon ne Sata ist wage ich zu bezweifeln ! Das heißt die neuen Sachen müssten in den gaaanz Alten Turm und da weis ich nicht ob die Halterungen usw alle passen würden, bzw würds halt doch ein recht hoher Finanzieller Aufwand wo eben zu überlegen ist ob nicht doch ein Neuer ins Haus kommt.
und müsste dann definitiv alles getauscht werden, beim HP müsste nicht alles getauscht werden dafür hat er eben kaum Platz.

Aber wie gesagt bin am überlegen obs nicht doch besser ist mir nen neuen zuzulegen.


----------



## Herbboy (21. April 2014)

Also, neu würde das in etwa so aussehen:

 i5-4570 => 170€
 Board => 60€
 8GB RAM => 60€
 1000 GB Festplatte => 50€
 Netzteil => 50€
 günstiges, aber ausreichendes Gehäuse => 40€
 DVD-Brenner => 15€

 Das sind also ca. 450€. Wenn Du ne AMD R9 270X dazunimmst bist du bei 620-630€, dazu noch Windows für ca 80€ - macht gute 700€. Wenn Du nur eine R9 260X nimmst, die für WoW auch locker reicht, sind es halt eher um die 620€


----------



## Claudia1988 (21. April 2014)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Also, neu würde das in etwa so aussehen:
> 
> i5-4570 => 170€
> Board => 60€
> ...


 
Hmm ja ich werd mal schauen was es fertiges für diesen Preis gibt, denn wie gesagt ob ich mir das zutrau alles selbst zusammenzubauen bin ich mir nicht ganz sicher. 
Vielen lieben dank für die sehr Hilfreichen Tipps.
Ich werd mir nochmal alles durch den Kopf gehen lassen 

Lg


----------



## lolxd999 (21. April 2014)

Claudia1988 schrieb:


> Nein der Medion ist 7 Jahre ! Mein HP ist ca 3-4 Jahre alt und der hat die SATA ,
> der Medion ist sehr veraltet ob das schon ne Sata ist wage ich zu bezweifeln ! Das heißt die neuen Sachen müssten in den gaaanz Alten Turm und da weis ich nicht ob die Halterungen usw alle passen würden, bzw würds halt doch ein recht hoher Finanzieller Aufwand wo eben zu überlegen ist ob nicht doch ein Neuer ins Haus kommt.
> und müsste dann definitiv alles getauscht werden, beim HP müsste nicht alles getauscht werden dafür hat er eben kaum Platz.
> 
> Aber wie gesagt bin am überlegen obs nicht doch besser ist mir nen neuen zuzulegen.


 
Warum machst du nicht einfach das Medion Gehäuse leer, also alle Hardware raus, und baust Festplatte + Laufwerk aus dem HP ein ? Dazu dann neue Hardware für 500€ und das ganze ist ein Rechner, der auch die kommenden 3-5 Jahre gut gerüstet ist.

So wie ich im Internet gelesen habe, hat der HP nur für Low-Profile Karten Platz, d.h. R9 270x / R7 260x etc. passen nicht ... 



Claudia1988 schrieb:


> auch wegen dem betriebssystem, denn ich hab meines soweit ich weis gar nicht mehr



Wie Herbboy geschrieben hat: Auf dem Gehäuse von dem HP Rechner müsste ein Aufkleber sein, wo der Lizenz Key drauf steht.
Dann einfach mit ner geliehenen Vista DVD installieren, und den eigenen Key bentuzen.
Alternativ kosten W7  / W8 ~50€




Claudia1988 schrieb:


> diesmal wieder ein normales Gehäuse nehmen, gibts irgendwelche unter 700 eur  (je günstiger desto besser
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Ja. Keinen Fertig PC. Selbst zusammenstellen (lassen) und dann selbst bauen. Wer sich das nicht zutraut, kann z.B. bei Hardwareversand.de für 30€ extra den selbst zusammengestellten Rechner von denen zusammenbauen lassen.

Selbst wenn du dann gar keine Teile aus dem alten benutzt, kann man für knapp 700 inkl. Zusammenbau einen sehr guten, aktuellen Rechner zusammenstellen.


----------



## Claudia1988 (21. April 2014)

Ja das mit dem alten Gehäuse war zuerst auch eine überlegung nur da müsst ich mal schauen wie das nun beinander ist denn steht ja schon seit Jahren draußen im Nebengebäude rum und da weis ich eben nicht ob da alles passt wegen den Halterungen usw? kenn mich eben was komplett umbau angeht gar nicht aus. aber ich schaue mal rum denn vielleicht bekommt meine Tochter den HP und ich schau wirklich um einen neuen? 
Um 700 inkl zusammenbau bekommt man schon was passables? weist du da auch seiten oder firmen die nach österreich liefern? 
danke lg

Edith:ich schau mir grad die Seite durch, ist aber gar nicht sooo einfach da es so viel verschiedene Sachen/Marken gibt bei den ganzen Einzelteilen.
Komm ca auf 690 eur inkl zusammenbau und Windows 7, und das ist echt ok, dachte nicht das das so günstig sein kann


----------



## lolxd999 (21. April 2014)

Claudia1988 schrieb:


> da weis ich eben nicht ob da alles passt  wegen den Halterungen usw? kenn mich eben was komplett umbau angeht gar  nicht aus



Normale Gehäuse sind immer ATX (große  Mainboards) oder mATX (mittelgroße Mainboards). Die Medion Gehäuse sind  eigentlich immer mATX. D.h. solange du ein mATX Mainboard bestellst,  passen die Halterungen etc. 

Es ist halt eine Aufwandsfrage - Du  könntest dir halt die ~35€ für ein neues Gehäuse sparen,  Annehmlichkeiten wie Front-USB3.0, eine schönere Optik oder die Möglichkeit des fertig zusammengebaut gelieferten PCs fallen damit halt weg.




Claudia1988 schrieb:


> Um  700 inkl zusammenbau bekommt man schon was passables? weist du da auch  seiten oder firmen die nach österreich liefern?
> 
> 
> Edith:ich  schau mir grad die Seite durch, ist aber gar nicht sooo einfach da es so  viel verschiedene Sachen/Marken gibt bei den ganzen Einzelteilen.
> Komm ca auf 690 eur inkl zusammenbau und Windows 7, und das ist echt ok, dachte nicht das das so günstig sein kann



Ja, 700 inkl. Zsb. sind schon mehr als nur passabel, das ist schon topaktuell, nur für WoW eigentlich fast schon zuviel 
Bzgl. der Marken


Herbboy schrieb:


> Also, neu würde das in etwa so aussehen:
> 
> i5-4570 => 170€
> Board => 60€
> ...



Prozessor wie von Herbboy vorgeschlagen Intel, Graka AMD. Alle anderen Marken sind tendenziell egal 
(Ausnahme Netzteil, dass sollten halt kein 500Watt-Böller für 25€ sein... Be Quiet, Corsair, Enermax, SeaSonic, Thermaltake sind da empfehlenswert)
DDR3-1600er Ram, Brenner und Festplatte die günstigsten nehmen was auf Lager ist (Festplatte nur kein Green/Eco etc. Modell - Die sind wegen n paar Watt Stromersparnis langsamer wie normale.

Board das günstigste mit allen gewünschten Anschlüssen (Sockel 1150,USB3.0, min. 1x PCIx16)

Gehäuse nach Wahl, nur drauf achten dass Front USB3.0 da ist.

Eigentlich liefern die meisten dt. Händler nach Österreich, Hardwareversand aber nur gegen Vorkasse und kann halt länger dauern.


----------



## Claudia1988 (21. April 2014)

lolxd999 schrieb:


> Normale Gehäuse sind immer ATX (große  Mainboards) oder mATX (mittelgroße Mainboards). Die Medion Gehäuse sind  eigentlich immer mATX. D.h. solange du ein mATX Mainboard bestellst,  passen die Halterungen etc.
> 
> Es ist halt eine Aufwandsfrage - Du  könntest dir halt die ~35€ für ein neues Gehäuse sparen,  Annehmlichkeiten wie Front-USB3.0, eine schönere Optik oder die Möglichkeit des fertig zusammengebaut gelieferten PCs fallen damit halt weg.
> 
> ...


 
Ahh super danke schön.
Ja ich hab mir das nun überlegt wart ich lieber noch ein bisschen und lass mir einen zusammenstellen. 
Hätte echt nicht damit gerechnet das es doch um so einen Preis was geeignetes gibt. 

Vielen Lieben dank euch allen
Schönen Abend noch 
Lg


----------



## Herbboy (21. April 2014)

Wenn du mal prüfst, ob Du nen gültigen Windows.key hast, könnte ich dir ne Zusammenstellung verlinken bei hardwareversand.de, je nach dem halt mit oder ohne Windows mit dabei und dementsprechend ne andere Grafikkarte


----------



## Claudia1988 (22. April 2014)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Wenn du mal prüfst, ob Du nen gültigen Windows.key hast, könnte ich dir ne Zusammenstellung verlinken bei hardwareversand.de, je nach dem halt mit oder ohne Windows mit dabei und dementsprechend ne andere Grafikkarte



Hy ja ich hab den Key nur kann ich den nicht verwenden wenn ich meiner Tochter den PC gebe, da man den Key ja nur einmal nehmen kann oder? 
Bzw will ich das Vista eh nicht mehr haben. 
Also mit Betriebssystem.

danke lg


----------



## Herbboy (22. April 2014)

Guckst Du hier: hardwareversand.de - Konfigurieren Sie Ihren Wunsch-PC

 Da ist alles dabei, auch Windows 8.1 - ich hab Dir da nun eine R7 260X eingebaut, die reicht für WoW locker aus, auch für andere modernere Games, dabei dann aber eher niedrigere Details. Dafür hab ich eine SSD mit eingebaut, damit wird der Windows-Alltag viel schneller, siehe auch hier Kaufberatung SSDs - Tipps und Wissen zum superschnellen Datenspeicher und Festplatten-Alternative

 Du kannst aber auch die SSD weglassen und eine AMD R9 270 oer 270X stattdessen nehmen, das kommt vom Preis her ähnlich raus


----------



## Claudia1988 (22. April 2014)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Guckst Du hier: hardwareversand.de - Konfigurieren Sie Ihren Wunsch-PC
> 
> Da ist alles dabei, auch Windows 8.1 - ich hab Dir da nun eine R7 260X eingebaut, die reicht für WoW locker aus, auch für andere modernere Games, dabei dann aber eher niedrigere Details. Dafür hab ich eine SSD mit eingebaut, damit wird der Windows-Alltag viel schneller, siehe auch hier Kaufberatung SSDs - Tipps und Wissen zum superschnellen Datenspeicher und Festplatten-Alternative
> 
> Du kannst aber auch die SSD weglassen und eine AMD R9 270 oer 270X stattdessen nehmen, das kommt vom Preis her ähnlich raus


 
Hy

Ja schaut gut aus, vor allem ist das gar nicht so teuer wie ich immer dachte,  die Grafik würd ich doch gerne raufschrauben können zumindest auf High, denn ich glaube wenn man mit Ultra spielen will geht das in dem Preisrahmen nicht mehr *gg* 

Danke euch für die nette Hilfe, das hilft mir echt sehr weiter


----------

